# Trip to Ireland!



## RoanRoks29 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello everyone! 
So at the end of this month I am going to be going on a long trip to Ireland and I am curious if any one has any suggestions as to what sights to see , must eat places , best hostiles to stay, towns or areas to visit , and anything really! The first week we are traveling across the country then we are back to Dublin for the majority. So if ya have some good places let me know I like to get a feel of places from other people and not just the tourist sites haha!
Thanks


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 12, 2013)

I'd probably spend 2 weeks in the first bar I'd walk into, so I am not much help  But I hope you will have a great trip, everybody I know who traveled through Ireland loved it. Some of them even saw the sun 

Stefan


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Mar 12, 2013)

My favorite place I've ever been to, and after 17 years in the military I have been to a lot. I would suggest staying at bed and breakfast's and just drive around, especially in the countryside. 

BTW, I was born and raised in Lancaster, PA although the 'rents work in Philly.


----------



## TB_London (Mar 12, 2013)

Playford is Belfast based, maybe drop him a PM


----------



## DeepCSweede (Mar 12, 2013)

I have a client that owns a manor house called the Old Ground Hotel in Ennis, County Clare. It is a four star establishment, so probably not what you are looking for but it is a beautiful place.


----------



## jayhay (Mar 12, 2013)

Congrats on the trip, buddy


----------



## RoanRoks29 (Mar 12, 2013)

DeepCSweede said:


> I have a client that owns a manor house called the Old Ground Hotel in Ennis, County Clare. It is a four star establishment, so probably not what you are looking for but it is a beautiful place.



Thanx but unless you can get him to offer me a night for free i don`t think I am gonna stay haha I am trying to determine whether or not to bring a tent at this point! haha


----------



## RoanRoks29 (Mar 12, 2013)

Nice I am from Scranton Originally not to far away from Lancaster! Still loving the Shadymaple!!!


----------



## playford (Mar 13, 2013)

you can get the train or bus from dublin to belfast... its about 2hrs ish.

If you want cheap, cheap backpacking type places there are plenty of hostels here.

cool things to see in and around belfast

http://www.gotobelfast.com/things-to-do/member/crumlin-road-gaol the old victorian jail does tours...

http://www.gotobelfast.com/things-to-do/member/titanic-belfast theres also the new titanic museum, if your into that.

Theres bus tours that take you round sites and ones that take you round were all the trouble kicked off here again and show you all the murals and stuff.

check this blog has a few places. http://hiddenbelfast.blogspot.co.uk/ the guy in the videos does walking tours of belfast that are pretty good.

st georges market on a sat morning is good fun, lots of world food for pretty cheap.

carrickfergus which is just outside belfast has a big castle.

queens university looks pretty cool and theres botanic park beside that, the ulster museum is in the park, all of that is free. Its a student area too, so lots of cheap places to eat and drink. If your staying in a hostel, i'd stick with south belfast.

erm, you can do a day trip on the bus to the giants causeway too.

bars, the crown is the tourist classic, however, maddens, the hudson, kelly's cellars, laverys. are all great too. People will chat away to you.

belfast is a pretty compact city. 

Let me know a bit more about what your into and I'll try and help you out...

p.s learn to eat a cooked breakfast, cheap and the hangover food of kings. lol


----------



## playford (Mar 13, 2013)

also for cheap eats...

try john longs chip shop in town.. http://hiddenbelfast.blogspot.co.uk/2010/06/john-longs-fish-and-chip-shop.html

again, fish and chips, tea, a coke and side order of bread will be less than $10.

http://hiddenbelfast.blogspot.co.uk/2010/06/friday-morning-market-st-georges.html This is st georges on fri and sat, great for a walk around, not expensive either.

on a less heart attack tastic basis we have lots of decent food places too.

mourne seafood has a restaurant and a the "oyster bar" the oyster bar is more beer and tapas type stuff but if pretty cheap and nice.

let me know budget foodwise and ill try and think of more.


----------



## playford (Mar 13, 2013)

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restau...rne_Seafood_Bar-Belfast_Northern_Ireland.html

mourne seafood..


----------



## scotchef38 (Mar 13, 2013)

For the touristy side of things visit Newgrange,its a neolithic burial chamber and older than the pyramids if memory serves me right.


----------



## RoanRoks29 (Mar 21, 2013)

So it looks like I will be staying in Limerick for most the trip but will have time to travel on my own but for the first week I am traveling from Dublin to Killenard to Clare then to Cork back to Dublin and then to Limerick. I have picked out some places to stop this is my map so far the last places are places I would like to see if i get the chance to get up north!
http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=Dublin,+Ireland&daddr=Old+Jameson+Distillery,+Bow+Street,+Smithfield,+Ireland+to:Boyne+Valley,+Meath,+Ireland+to:The+Heritage+Golf+%26+Spa+Resort,+Killenard+Lodge,+Portarlington,+Ireland+tounluce+Castle,+Dunluce+Castle,+87+Dunluce+Rd,+Causeway+Coast+and+the+Glens+of+Antrim,+Co.+Antrim,+Ireland+to:Clare+Inn+Golf+%26+Leisure+Hotel+to:Cliffs+of+Moher,+Clare,+Ireland+to:Bunratty+Castle+%26+Folk+Park,+Bunratty,+Ireland+to:Adare+Castle+%26+Adare+Heritage+Centre,+Limerick,+Ireland+toingle+Peninsula,+Kerry,+Ireland+to:Killarney,+Ireland+to:Blarney+Hotel+Golf+and+Spa+Resort,+Blarney+Hotel+Golf+and+Spa+Resort,+Kerry+Road,+Tower,+Co.+Cork,+Blarney,+Co.+Cork,+Ireland+to:Rock+of+Cashel,+South+Tipperary,+Ireland+to:Kilkenny+Castle+Castle+Rd+Kilkenny+Co.+Kilkenny,+Ireland%E2%80%8E+to:North+Star+Hotel+%26+Suites,+Dublin,+Ireland+to:Giant's+Causeway,+Giant's+Causeway,+44+Causeway+Rd,+Bushmills,+Moyle+BT57+8SU,+United+Kingdom+tounluce+Castle,+Dunluce+Road,+Bushmills,+United+Kingdom&hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=53.028,-7.492676&spn=3.35695,8.76709&sll=53.578792,-8.053217&sspn=3.313899,8.76709&geocode=Fa0NLgMdqnmg_ykvrCfqgA5nSDGgcTGXqccACg%3BFTUHLgMdLzmg_yEUWmXsxo1kBCmzQKLDLgxnSDEUWmXsxo1kBA%3BFZRPMwMd0y-d_yEXjNC-_Q-FzCkv7dqiYjhnSDEXjNC-_Q-FzA%3BFSPKKgMdOfGS_yGWTCKF-MYhsin_7gphynVdSDGWTCKF-MYhsg%3BFUSnKgMd-E6H_ymNAZRLB_hcSDE1-4ndCaDAlw%3BFdBmJQMdWCN4_yFq_svVXkXfmikt35AHe2tbSDFq_svVXkXfmg%3BFcNHKAMdrjBw_yHsl_3-d_FquynRD9FY4wBbSDHsl_3-d_Fquw%3BFeMWJAMda4p5_yEVtB6G29SrGSkF1QH9IUJbSDEVtB6G29SrGQ%3BFVASIgMdVuF5_yE8A2SnquKxFimvYwVtDEZbSDE8A2SnquKxFg%3BFSVBHAMddd5k_ynf2WQOTP9PSDGmRdK7wQQmdw%3BFcJWGgMdogBv_ynZbpe0DDxFSDHAdDGXqccACg%3BFW2BGAMdHVJ8_yknE_GqpJNESDGwuIP_X8jgLQ%3BFd5jIQMdfJqH_yHdgLaxKkc-zCn1QYpw3stcSDHdgLaxKkc-zA%3BFSZhIwMd8WKR_yFIiSHy6GvyyCnxF1urnzBdSDFIiSHy6GvyyA%3BFesULgMdnaGg_yFLjaL_8toHjCmrbvxLiQ5nSDFLjaL_8toHjA%3BFWgGSwMdf_yc_ykPjxX0RClgSDHSH94ZoIwi8w%3BFaVxSgMdC5yb_yG4mi1hxR2pECnFQ-uiRC9gSDG4mi1hxR2pEA&mra=ps&t=m&z=7


----------

